# valeurs et représentations associées à l'iPod



## Tyr (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour  ,

Je suis un étudiant en Master 2 de Sciences Humaines et Sociales, de lUniversité de Toulouse I Capitole. 

Dans le cadre de mon mémoire, jai une mission consistant en la réalisation dune étude quantitative en ligne, sorte denquête par questionnaire ayant le web pour terrain.

A travers mon étude, je souhaite mettre modestement en exergue les principaux signes sociaux que vous accordez aux iPod :king: . 

Mon travail na dautre objectif que la mise en pratique dacquis théoriques et restera dans le seul domaine universitaire (je bosse ni pour Apple, ni pour ses concurrents, lol). 

Je vous serai reconnaissant d'assister à mon sondage , en répondant au questionnaire accessible sur le lien suivant :

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG0yNVNWQktVc1JqX0VmdGRyS2FmcUE6MQ 

Enfin, cest avec un grand plaisir que je vous communiquerai, si vous le souhaitez, les résultats de cette étude. ^^


----------



## Tyr (3 Août 2010)

Grand merci à celles et ceux qui ont pris l'initiative de répondre à mon questionnaire  J'attends aussi la contribution d'autres  

Je vous rappelle que le questionnaire est toujours accesible sur ce lien : 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG0yNVNWQktVc1JqX0VmdGRyS2FmcUE6MQ 

Merci pour votre précieuse collaboration chers frères ^^


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2010)

ben vous auriez peut-être plus de succès en ayant posté dans le bon forum. Faut demander à un modo de déplacer votre sujet dans le forum iPad.


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2010)

Non non, il est au bon endroit. Ça concerne le iPod et le iPad. Mais bon, le questionnaire n'est pas assez bien fait pour servir de base à une étude. Aucune question ne se recoupe et la plupart ne sont que des redites en 3 ou 4 exemplaires.

Bref, ça ne va pas faire avancer les choses ça.

ça promet pour la suite des études


----------



## Tyr (3 Août 2010)

Tu as raison Gwen ,

Mais, en fait, les questions contenues dans le questionnaire sont dérivées des échelles de mesure développées au niveau théorique. 

L'une des techniques appliquées dans les questionnaires, consiste à recourir à plusieurs échelles de mesures (meme si elles sont semblables, comme c'est le cas du présent questionnaire), et ceci pour s'assurer de parvienir à bien détecter ce qu'on veut savoir  . (Selon le fou Professeur X, on appelle ça : la validité convergente d'une mesure ). 

L'important c'est que le répondant réagit aux réponses de la façon la plus intuitive possible  ! 

Merci de prendre l'initiative de répondre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------

Ah ! Le fait de se rappeler de nos souvenirs avec le fou Professeur X en classe, m'a fait oublier de vous passer à nouveau le lien pour accéder au questionnaire : 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG0yNVNWQktVc1JqX0VmdGRyS2FmcUE6MQ 

Merci de prendre le temps d'y répondre  ^^


----------



## Tyr (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour  , 

Pour celles et ceux qui auraient l'amabilité de participer à mon sondage se trouvant sur le lien ci haut (en bleu), veuillez à ne pas oublier d'appuyer sur le bouton "envoyer" en bas de la page, une fois vous terminez de répondre aux questions . 

Au cas ou vous n'appuyez pas, vos réponses ne me seront pas parvenues :affraid: !

Merci pour votre collaboration .


----------



## Tyr (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  , 

Je demeure toujours dans l'attente de votre participation à mon questionnaire accessible dès le lien en bleu . 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Macuserman (6 Août 2010)

Voilà, j'ai répondu !

En revanche, l'orthographe - grammaire n'est pas digne d'un questionnaire de M2&#8230;! 
Bonne continuation !


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2010)

Et en quoi ton échantillon sera-t-il représentatif?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Bon - 5 relances en 4 jours : oh, du calme, c'est le mois d'août !

Et puis, les questions qu'on dirait (mal) taduites de l'anglais... Je n'ai pas répondu, j'ai eu peur d'être immédiatement contacté par un vendeur d'iPod ne travaillant que par virement Western Union au sénégal.​


----------



## Macuserman (6 Août 2010)

Si c'est une entourloupette, je le signalerai ! Ou d'autres le feront ! 
Soyez en sûrs.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2010)

Un sondage comme ça en M2 ? Bigre !!!


----------



## Tyr (6 Août 2010)

Re-Bonjour , 
pour vous répondre ...
- à Macuserman : je te remercie pour avoir pris linitiative dy répondre . Pour les fautes de grammaire, elles sont dues au fait que les questions (étant à leur origine théorique élaborées en anglais) ont été traduites pendant lune de mes nuits blanches :sleep: !
- à Remy : au niveau M2, on administre les questionnaires à un échantillon dit de convenance (non représentatif)  . Aux niveaux doctoral, postdoctoral et publication dans des articles de recherche, les chercheurs sefforcent à ce que leurs échantillons soient représentatifs (sans toujours y parvenir). La première limite des recherches demeure toujours la non-représentativité des échantillons considérés. Ton raisonnement est assez logique . Pour moi un échantillon de 40 à 50 répondants me suffit . Soyez nombreux alors à répondre .
- à PonkHead : tu las bien saisi. Les questions étaient à lorigine en anglais . Je tinvite en plus, davoir lamabilité dy répondre .  Pour ce qui est de la fréquence des relances, je me permets de rappeler que je suis étudiant (je bosse ni pour Apple, bien que ça m'honore, ni pour ses concurrents )et que ma soutenance est de plus en plus proche . Je mefforce alors à essayer de collecter vos réponses aux questionnaires le plutôt possible :modo:. Une longue démarche danalyse de ces réponses sous des logiciels statistiques mattend :casse:.
- à Sly54 : Le questionnaire auquel tu as répondu, représente 5 concepts (ou sujets, pour simplifier les choses) interdépendants . C'est pourquoi, les questions paraissent tantot similaires tantot répétées ! Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu .  
Grand merci davoir pris le temps de répondre  !  J'en profite à en inviter les autres


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2010)

40 à 50 réponses suffisent... et une longue démarche d'analyse avec de logiciels statistiques t'attend???

Avec 50 réponses, l'analyse "statistique" peut se faire sur un coin de table!


----------



## Tyr (6 Août 2010)

A première vue, cest possible . Pourtant, la « longueur » des analyses statistiques ne dépend pas seulement du taille déchantillon considéré (donc du nombre des observations), mais aussi du nombre des concepts mobilisés dans la problématique de recherche , en outre du choix mode de traitement statistique des données (réponses) collectées. 
Ce questionnaire nest en réalité que 5 échelles de mesure pour 5 concepts différents ! 
Les traitements statistiques se feront sur SPSS et AMOS :casse:. Il y aura lieu, en premier lieu, et pour chaque échelle de mesure, à une analyse de fiabilité, de validités convergente, discriminante et prédictive, etc. pour SPSS, sans oublier la part des analyses à faire sur le modèle structurel sous AMOS. 
Cest génial alors, si cest simple pour toi  !


----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2010)

Tyr a dit:


> Re-Bonjour ,
> pour vous répondre ...
> - à Macuserman : je te remercie pour avoir pris linitiative dy répondre . Pour les fautes de grammaire, elles sont dues au fait que les questions (étant à leur origine théorique élaborées en anglais) ont été traduites pendant lune de mes nuits blanches :sleep: !
> - à Remy : au niveau M2, on administre les questionnaires à un échantillon dit de convenance (non représentatif)  . Aux niveaux doctoral, postdoctoral et publication dans des articles de recherche, les chercheurs sefforcent à ce que leurs échantillons soient représentatifs (sans toujours y parvenir). La première limite des recherches demeure toujours la non-représentativité des échantillons considérés. Ton raisonnement est assez logique . Pour moi un échantillon de 40 à 50 répondants me suffit . Soyez nombreux alors à répondre .
> ...


17 smileys dans un message ! Tu tentes de battre un record ?
Et cette police pénible à lire...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Août 2010)

17 smileys qui correspondent à seulement 5 concepts différents.
Ils seront analysés ultérieurement sous SPSS.


----------



## Tyr (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour  , 

Pour vous répondre ...

- A Wath68 : Je préfère parvenir à battre un record en matière de nombre de répondants à mon questionnaire (jusqu'à maintenant : 13 répondants / 279 affichages) : vive le sens de collaboration entre les membres de notre forum ! Pour la police, je viens de la changer. Tu as raison .

- A Sly54 : Bonne proposition  ! Mais certains smileys risquent de causer des troubles pour le logiciel :modo:. 

Je demeure dans l'attente de la participation d'autres membres .


----------



## ET80 (7 Août 2010)

"membres de notre forum" avec 8 messages (toutes dans ce post) c'est beaucoup de prétention je trouve ...


----------



## Tyr (7 Août 2010)

ET80 a dit:


> "membres de notre forum" avec 8 messages (toutes dans ce post) c'est beaucoup de prétention je trouve ...


 
Pardon ET80, voici mes excuses ! C'était juste une imprévisible faute d'orthographe : le "n" au lieu du "v" ! J'aurais du remarqué qu'il faut au moins poster 86 messages (comme toi) pour etre compté membre de ce forum :hein: J'aurais du également afficher une photo de moi-meme avec mon iPod, pour que tu acceptes toi-meme, en particulier, mon inscription à ce forum :hein: 
Je te rappelle bien qu'avant d'etre chercheur, j'ai bien un iPod  !


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon - 5 relances en 4 jours : oh, du calme, c'est le mois d'août !​



Aller, pour une fois que c'est demandé poliment et gentiment...
Tiens, du coup je m'y colle, et ce n'est pas mon habitude...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------




ET80 a dit:


> "membres de notre forum" avec 8 messages (toutes dans ce post) c'est beaucoup de prétention je trouve ...



Le principe des forums tu connais ? je t'aide, tu m'aides etc... et si possible dans la cordialité.
J'ai lu quelques unes de tes contributions, je ne suis pas certain que tu aies compris que ça marche comme ça. Mais bon.
Au fait du haut de tes 90 posts, tu m'accordes celui de m'exprimer dans ces forums ?


----------



## Tyr (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

Pour commencer, jaimerais bien souhaiter que ce message ne reflétait que votre seul et propre avis, que je respecte, également comme ceux des autres membres ! 

Ensuite, il parait bien que vous étiez plus ou moins sélectif dans le choix des messages des membres sur lesquels vous avez préféré de commenter.

En fait, je me demande toujours si vous avez eu lamabilité de lire le fil des messages dès le début (ou au moins de tenter de lire quelques parts ce qui était écrit entre les lignes) pour connaitre bien le contexte dans lequel ces messages ont été partagés. A lappui, vous venez juste de dire : « J'ai lu quelques unes de tes contributions  ». 

Si vous lavez fait, vous auriez bien compris, dabord, que la multiplication de mes relances, est due au fait que je tente de collecter vos réponses aux questionnaires, si possible, dans les meilleurs délais, puisque la démarche des analyses statistiques des réponses sur logiciels, sorte de travail que je ne souhaite même pas à mes détestables ennemis, mattend. Je vous rappelle que jai bien mentionné ce fait dans mes messages précédents ! 

Après, pour le message posté par ET80 (_ "membres de notre forum" avec 8 messages (toutes dans ce post) c'est beaucoup de prétention je trouve ... »_), je vous rappelle quil sinscrit bien dans le cadre de tentatives de provocation précédentes de la part de quelques uns, et auxquelles jai gardé sang froid. Pourtant, pour ce message, en particulier, le ton était différent : il dépasse le fait dêtre un simple message reflétant lavis de son auteur, à une tentative de discréditer lautre ! 

Comme, de votre part, vous reprenez : « Au fait du haut de tes 90 posts, tu m'accordes celui de m'exprimer dans ces forums ? », je me permets de vous rappeler que quelque soit le statut du membre de ce forum (ancien/nouveau), et quelque soit le nombre de message quil y a postés, son respect, ainsi que le respect de son droit dexpression et de ses avis (tant quelles ne touchent à personne) exigent !!! 

Pour ce point, je pense quéquipe de modération et membres du forum iPod sont tous de mon avis ! 

Bien cordialement,

Tyr


----------



## ET80 (8 Août 2010)

Désole d'avoir était "désagréable" mais pour moi, faire partie d'un forum (ou d'une communauté, société) c'est justement le principe de l'entreaide. Tu aide et tu est aider. 

Après je croit que je ne jamais pourri certains, je ne contribue pas beaucoup a ce forum (et d ailleurs je ne dit pas que je suis un membre a part entière ).

De plus, pour Tyr, j'ai répondu a ton questionnaire. Donc ne voit pas de mal dans mon commentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2010)

Le démarchage par MP


----------



## Tyr (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour , 

Je me permets de le mentionner une autrefois, comme il parait clair que vous navez pas eu lamabilité de jeter un coup dil sur les messages précédents : jessaie de collecter vos réponses le plus rapidement possible, car une pénible et longue analyse statistique sur logiciels me reste :casse:.

Pour ce qui est des messages privés que vous avez considérés comme démarchage (cest votre avis, et je le respecte) , je le vois comme étant une sorte de demande personnelle à chacun de celles et ceux qui ont reçu un mail ou un message privé de ma part, puisque je n'arrive toujours à avoir un nombre satisfaisant de répondants .

Pour voir réellement les choses, c'est la demande de quelqu'un qui vous prie à répondre à son questionnaire !

Pour ce qui est de la répétition des envois, ceci est du au fait que jai oublié de vous inclure le lien du questionnaire dans les messages qui vous ont été envoyés la première fois . Alors, jai vu quil parait utile de vous ré-envoyer les messages tout en y ajoutant le lien du mail (comme beaucoup de celles et ceux qui ont reçu mes premiers mails se sont retournés vers moi me le demander ). 

Jen profite enfin de remercier celles et ceux qui ont lamabilité de répondre à mon questionnaire , et je renouvèle mon invitation aux autres .

Bien cordialement, 

Tyr


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

Merci de cesser tout démarchage actif par message privé, sinon, je supprime purement et simplement ce fil.

Ce fil existe, personne n'est obligé de répondre à ton questionnaire et ce n'est pas la peine non plus de formater les messages avec une police difficilement lisible, cela n'aide en rien le message que tu veux faire passer. Pose toi des questions sur toi, ta façon de travailler avant de demander aux autres de travailler pour toi.

Tout est mauvais dans ta manière de communiqué, ton orthographe, tes questions, tes messages, ton arrogance, tes réponses douteuses, ta non-remise en question, etc. Tu ne prends pas en compte les remarques des utilisateurs, tu ne corriges pas les fautes signalées et tu te trouves des excuses bidon.

Bref, tu donnes l'image d'une personne arrogante et inintéressante et ton questionnaire est nul. 

À mon avis, ce n'est pas gagné.


----------



## Tyr (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour Gwen, 

Pour commencer, jaimerais bien te dire que jai absolument arrêté lenvoi de messages privés et de mails aux membres il y a quelques jours. Cest pourquoi, je me déclare, à partir de maintenant, être dans la non-responsabilité à légard du mécontentement qui sera exprimé par lun ou lautre des membres. Cest déjà fait et jai arrêté tout envoi ! Je renouvèle mes vives excuses à celles et ceux qui ont été gênés.

Pour les autres remarques, cest compris ! 

Je te remercie enfin pour tes précieuses compréhension et collaboration !

Bien cordialement, 

Tyr


----------



## arbaot (9 Août 2010)

Le questionnaire n'évoque que l'attachement ou non à la pomme ou ses produits 

pas 

- que leur succès présent ou à venir puisse reposer sur la qualité des produits/du SAV etc

- leurs intégration dans un écosystème produit/logiciel/service (iPod/itunes/store) etc

- la mercatique d'Apple , l'effet de mode etc


----------



## Tyr (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour arabot , 

Dabord, je te félicite davoir deviné que lun des concepts que je souhaite mesurer cest votre attachement à la pomme . Il en reste, entre nous, 4 autres concepts que je ne peux vous dévoiler, pour ne pas biaiser vos réponses. Ce sont les règles de collecte des réponses à un questionnaire ! 

Pour ce qui est des autres points que tu as cités, il est vrai aussi quils nont pas été couverts par le questionnaire sur lequel tu viens de répondre (bien quils sont, sans doute, des points dintérêt). 

En effet, dhabitude, les questions qui sont posées dans un questionnaire visent à permettre au chercheur daboutir à des réponses concernant des choses particulières qui lintéressent. 

Or, dans ce questionnaire, je me suis particulièrement focalisé sur votre attachement à la pomme (et bien à dautres choses), et non pas aux points que tu viens de citer, comme elles ne sont pas dintérêt pour ma recherche, pour ma problématique. Ils le pourraient être, très probablement, pour dautres chercheurs.

Je te remercie enfin davoir pris linitiative de répondre à mon questionnaire . 

Cordialement, 

Tyr


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

Tyr : OK, mille pardons à ET80. Tu es effectivement gravissime.
Bonne chance pour tes sciences humaines...
Je ne crois pas que tu aies ni l'âge, ni l'expérience, ni, j'en ai bien peur, le QI, pour me donner les leçons que tu prétends me donner. Par contre, côté cuistrerie, arrogance et surestime de soi, pas de problème, tu es fourni...
Tu es le premier, en dix ans dont j'exclue les posts, et t'interdit de me contacter par mail ou en MP.


----------

